# can anyone give me any advice please?



## gotagunplz (Apr 4, 2014)

So I have been with my wife for 4 years. Married for 6 months.

We've had a good happy time together and she's an amazing woman!

Problem is as much as I care for her I don't think I have been in love with her! And I have gone an fallen in love with someone else. Now I look back and think that maybe I was never truly happy when I was with my wife. And sometimes feel like I have lived or are living a lie.

Truth is it comes down to this: am I going to stay with my wife who is a great wife and companion, and who is beautiful and attractive. Or do I leave and take a risk on someone who is possibly the love of my life because I am madly in love with this person.

Also I am a coward and I'm afraid to leave. For the last several months I have been constantly torn to the point where it is almost unhealthy. I have massive guilt for hurting my wife but I long to be free and to be with this other person.

I just don't know what to do? The thing that scares me about being with my wife is that I may become a dirty old man always having these desires for other women. And that I may never feel like I belong (as I have had to relocate to another country to be with my wife).

In an ideal world I would love to be free and to be happy with this other person. But I don't want to hurt my wife or end up alone!!!

Does anyone have any experience with this or can advise me. Also feel free to scald me because I deserve it.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------

